
End of Hong Kong as we know it - quietthrow
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/21/china-proposes-controversial-national-security-law-for-hong-kong
======
cheese_van
What might be interesting is a drop of Xi Jinping's authority if Chinese
elites see their cash flows drop too precipitously due to HK's possible change
in status (and disorder). It's a mistake to think XJP doesn't have a powerful
constituency to keep happy. It's an interesting possibility to consider.

It's hard to fathom that Beijing is willing to cause so much disorder in HK at
such risk, but it's clear they don't see it as risk.

------
hker
It remains to be seen what it means to the Sino–British Joint Declaration of
1984, which is behind the handover of Hong Kong from Britain to China in 1997.

See the related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259455)

------
quietthrow
What would be the implications on one country two systems policy/approach ?

